# ustawione LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8 i KiB znikł na rzecz KB

## m1k0

ustawiłem lokale polskie i znikła mi jednostka KiB na rzecz starej/microsoftowej/niejednoznacznej KB.

Ja chcę na powrót tą z POSIX-a

Jak to pogodzić?

laptok ~ # locale

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8 

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"   

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"   

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"    

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8" 

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8             

A może to leży gdzieś w KDE?

Wyświetlanie jednosek najłatwiej zaobserwować w Dolphinie

----------

## SlashBeast

poprawie bylo by kiB i kB.

----------

